# J Shaped Paper Towel Holder



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

the other day someone asked where to get the j shaped paper towel holder.I saw them yesterday at Fred Meyer


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We don't have that store here but maybe someone else can get one there.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

were you looking for one? I could mail one to anyone who wants one if they can't find them.They come in white, white,or white.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nope, I have one above my kitchen window in the outback.
Thanks for the offer though.
MaeJae


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

It was strange...one day last week Skippershe and I both went to target and bought a red paper towel holder the same kind and when I wrote to tell her about my "find" she told me she bought the same one that day. I was not sure I would like mine but it is spring loaded and stands up right is compact,,,can sit on the cabinet and not move around because it has a rubber gasket type thing on the bottom...or you can put it on the table or shove it in a cabinet..I decided I like mine.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> It was strange...one day last week Skippershe and I both went to target and bought a red paper towel holder the same kind and when I wrote to tell her about my "find" she told me she bought the same one that day. I was not sure I would like mine but it is spring loaded and stands up right is compact,,,can sit on the cabinet and not move around because it has a rubber gasket type thing on the bottom...or you can put it on the table or shove it in a cabinet..I decided I like mine.
> [snapback]128688[/snapback]​


Hey Countrygirl, I decided to keep mine cause I really like the color and its mobility. It doesn't like to unroll paper towels very easily though...Hey, decor over functionality I always say









Dawn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> were you looking for one? I could mail one to anyone who wants one if they can't find them.They come in white, white,or white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Doxie, that is very sweet of you to offer









Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> Nope, I have one above my kitchen window in the outback.
> MaeJae
> [snapback]128683[/snapback]​


I like having the paper towel holder under the cabinet it out of the way there









Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> It was strange...one day last week Skippershe and I both went to target and bought a red paper towel holder the same kind and when I wrote to tell her about my "find" she told me she bought the same one that day.Â I was not sure I would like mine but it is spring loaded and stands up right is compact,,,can sit on the cabinet and not move around because it has a rubber gasket type thing on the bottom...or you can put it on the table or shove it in a cabinet..I decided I like mine.
> [snapback]128688[/snapback]​


Imagine! something red from Target! ha!ha! 2 weeks ago I took old black and white photos of Rick's dad and his twin to Target and used the Kodak machine and did cool things with them.I paid right there, they put them in red envelope and I continued to purchase the rest of the store (wonder if Rick has any overtime coming up







). Anyway, when I unloaded the cart I didn't see the red envelope in the red cart. Yep, got home without it and the ORIGINAL black and white pix. Oh, Rick is gonna kill me is all I could think..Maybe he'll forget about them and I can play dumb, what pictures Rick? didn't tell him, hey, I like being alive! went back to store in 100 degree weather and searched the carts outside and inside.Went inside and nonchantly walked thru store glancing in peoples carts, wonder why security was following me. Didn't find pix







.Rick, I want a divorce, no particular reason. C'ya, was all I could think. I told the store my dilemma. Later that evening they called me and wa la! a cart tender ( cart tender?yep, that's what they are called) found them! whew! I didn't have to ask for divorce and Rick never knew it happened!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Whew...he coulda put ya on restriction from posting here over that....that was a close one Doxie.

BTW...your to young to be making goofs like that!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

This is what I use outside...










I just cut a plastic hanger in the middle. I can hang it anywhere.
It's on the outdoor kitchenette. I can hang it on the front door when not in use or
on the awning pole or on a chair by the campfire...









MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> whew! I didn't have to ask for divorce and Rick never knew it happened!


Well, he does now!









Tawnya, I might be interested in one of those towel holders, if only they were available in white!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > whew! I didn't have to ask for divorce and Rick never knew it happened!
> ...


Hey Doug! the ones at Fred Meyer are white! the ones the ladies got at Target were red


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Whew...he coulda put ya on restriction from posting here over that....that was a close one Doxie.
> 
> BTW...your to young to be making goofs like that!
> [snapback]128837[/snapback]​


yeah, or put me in the corner.....or sent me to bed.....oh wait a minute.....








(but not for 5 hours like SOME people we know!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> This is what I use outside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ingenious! does it come in any other colors?








NICE TRAILER YOU GOT THERE!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> This is what I use outside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MaeJae...that is sooo clever! I plan to steal your idea...no patent right???


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> MaeJae said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I use outside...
> ...


Well, if you pay $1 you may use the idea if you pay $5 you may use the idea ...
and... use any color hanger you would like









MaeJae

P.S. Joking...I actually took the idea from someone that I saw....But they were using
a dry-cleaner pant hanger...you know it is wire







with a cardboard tube.


----------

